
People in Japan are wearing exoskeletons to keep working as they age - SQL2219
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2226447-people-in-japan-are-wearing-exoskeletons-to-keep-working-as-they-age/
======
Jamwinner
I want a reliable exosuit instead of a cane/walker/wheelchair as I age. Who do
I need to invest in?

~~~
nivertech
[https://rewalk.com/](https://rewalk.com/)

------
kimjongtrill
are any american companies currently developing anything in this field?
outside of boston dynamics i guess... this is really cool

